# Called the first one in today!!



## Gustav (Dec 18, 2010)

I finally got one! That was a lot of fun, I had barely sat down and called for about 30 seconds when this guy came out of a ravine. He came in to about 100 yds and I let him have it. Can't wait to go out again!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Get yote! That is the way it should be! Grats!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Big time congrats, Gustav! Welcome to the site!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats to you and welcome to the site! Nice rifle there too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the nice rifle, Congrats on your first, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice rifle and nice yote. My first was just barely not a puppy. hahaha. I think he stopped nursing earlier in the same day that I shot him. hahahaha. He wasn't actually that small but wasn't big by any means.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice coyote and welcome to the site!!!

Chris C.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to whack'em down Gustav---You've caught the fever.

Welcome to Predatortalk from up high in the Colorado Rocky Mountains.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Gustav. Welcome to PT.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

You get the ole show me thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

One nice looking pale dog there! Hope your skinning him, I heard prices for those pales are really good this year. Congrats man!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to go man!! Congrats!!


----------

